# My son's first bird, and a double for us.



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, this is a day late, but I had some puter issues yesterday, so here it is.

Scored a nice piece of property last Saturday where I had seen a good sized tom, 4-5 jakes plus 3-4 hens. The property owner was very helpful. He showed me where to park and where his property lines ran. I thanked him and my son thanked him. 
Now...My son has passed on jakes opening day for the last 2 years, only to come up empty handed at the end of season. This year he tells me he's taking the first leagel bird he can..no more Mr Niceguy....:lol: . So I say..fine, lets try to get a double header. I have never done that, and no better way then with my son. Knowing that the chance were good with a group of jakes we went for it.
Opening morning, we set up where the big tom had been strutting for the feeding hens. As daylight started to arive, I went into my usual routine starting with some soft tree yelps and clucks. Got a few goobles from the jakes, but never heard the big tom. About 1/2 hr later we hear turkeys flying down in the woods. I made a few yelps, not the agressive, "Hey I'm lost" yelp, just a "hello I'm over here" yelp. Minutes later I get a responce from 2 hens. They emerge from the woods about 60yrds away and make a bee line acroos the field perpendicular to us. They make no effort to approach the decoy. Soon I see 5 jakes enter the field, chasing the two hens. As the hens cross the field I tell my son, "we may be screwed, those jakes are going to follow the hens". So as the jakes get to where they can see my decoy, I give a few soft yelps, and purrs. To my amazement, the entire group turns and runs ..well waddles...in a race to my decoy. I'm now saying "get ready, get ready". As the jakes get to about 20 yards away, I hear an alarm putt from behind us..close too. Another group of 3 jakes, snuck in from behind us. So I say in a loud whisper...."shoot one, shoot one, shoot one !!!!!". Then Bam...the lead Jake falls, the group jumps up, lands and starts to mill around confused, so I pick the nearest bird, and shoot, he falls too. Very exciting to have that may birds all around, and to have them race to your decoy makes it even better. 

Here is a pic of me and my hippie son with our double...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Too Cool !! :coolgleam Way to go guys !!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

sounds like an awesome hunt with your boy...congrats on a nice double, ill be in the woods hunting saturday mornin bright an earlie


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

That's great! Congrats.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Congrats!! I was able to do that with my dad a few years back also.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Awesome job Glenn and Austin. Great story and a double with your son doesn't get much better.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Glenn-

Great story, great pic.......congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice job Glenn.

Steve


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice work Glenn and son!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Sweet! Nice job, Glenn! Congrats again to you and your son! A cool way to end the season! Nice pic too!!!


----------



## Andge (Aug 17, 2005)

Great Job boys. Congratulations


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Way to go Glenn. Sounds like a great way to spend a morning.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations, nice pic!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Congratulations on your guys double.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

congrats on the double and the shared father-son hunt


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats Guys,

Hoping that my dad and I get a double this year too. Sounds like you guys had alot of fun. Seeing all these birds and hearing these stories is getting me excited for May 1st. Thanks for sharing.....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

congrats on the success! if you think your boys a hippie, i'd hate to think what mine is:lol: he looks like he's wearing a hight an tight compared to my boy.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

way 2 go


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

congrats! nice birds and what a great memory!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

That's fantastic! I'm having to sit here in Chicago SIPPING on some Wild Turkey instead of PLUCKING one!


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Excellent! I sure wish I could have done that with my father when he was alive. You'll both remember this day for a long time. Congratulations!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

congrats Glenn.. you hippie son kinda looks like his hippie father


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very Cool. My son and I had a double last year. It was the greatest. Congrats on the double, expecially with your son.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

That is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Good story and great to see a father and son get a double!


----------

